# Good Muay Thai diet?



## corinthian

So from everything I have seen on Muay Thai, it seems like bulking up isn't really what you want to do - lean muscle and speed look more important. This suits me just fine, but I'm wondering what kind of diets people have success with? I've been exercising and eating pretty well for the last few months, and while I've seen huge improvements early on with my legs and core, it's harder for me to monitor the improvements because they tend to be subtler and not as easily reflected in things like weight. 

Any tips for a diet that will help me increase/strengthen muscle without putting on too much bulk? Obviously I'll have to add some mass, which is okay (I'm very skinny, I could use a few extra pounds), but the diets I'm familiar with are either intended to drop weight or to bulk up. Thanks!


----------



## Rob2109

Hi Corinthian, nobody has replied so i thought i'd give you my two cents.
I'm training pretty hard at the moment and a low fat diet seems to be working well for me. I try to have fruit and veg every day and am drinking plenty of water. Sleep is important as i find my performance drops if i'm tired through lack of it. It's a personal thing really, you need to find the right balance for you.
An average day i'll have either a banana milkshake (two bananas with milk whizzed up with a blender or a bacon butty (two slices) or porridge with honey. Lunch is the same and tea is either grilled chicken or fish with two types of veg, get as wider range of veg as you can.
This gives me enough energy for a very active day but you should experiment to see what works for you, obviously no alcohol or smoking on top of all that.
Hope this helps, let me know if you want any other advice mate.


----------



## stuie

ive been doing muay thai for 6 months now but i tend to eat weet-bix with banana and honey for breakfast, honey is a natural sugar n personally think honey taste better. for lunch i eat usually have a tuna roll or chicken salad. as for dinner its usually pasta, (spaghetti) but i also add zuchini, squash, carrot. if u add a little extra veg to wat u normally eat u mite see an improvment in ur energy levels. as for lite snacks fruit is always a good or a hand full nuts.

well thats my two cents worth hope it helps a lil bit


----------



## msd89

experimenting around to see what works best for u is the only way to know for sure. but some general guidelines to follow:
  -eat 4 or 5 smaller meals instead of 3 large ones
  -as mentioned above increase the amount of fruits and vegetables u eat per meal
  -breakfast should be high in protein
  -although people generally try to avoid eating fats, some amount of fat should be consumed. prefferably animal fat or from nuts (but only in moderation)
  -add more fiber to ur meals as it fills u up (so u dont end up eating excess junk foods) and it cleans ur digestive track
  -what time u eat at is also very important. this is where ull really have to figure out what works best for u. i like to have a small snack before training/gyming and then a meal/snack immediately afterwards. also try to avoid eating dinner too late as ur metabolism slows down at the end of the day.
  -best sources of protein are generally from fish and eggs.
  -get a wide variety of fruits and vegies as all of them will have their benefits and this will keep ur diet from becoming monotonous and boring
  -choose complex carbs(brown bread, brown rice, etc) over simple carbs(sugary items)
  -water, water, water.....
  -a couple glasses of green tea per day works wonders for ur body's metabolism and the antioxidants help in healing.
i know it seems like a lot but im a food and nutrition lover so i enjoy experimenting around to find the best combination of good tasting food and nutrious food that works for my schedule and level of training. hope this helped


----------



## EMT

Quality carbs - brown rice, sweet potatoes, wholemeal bread
Good source of proteins (and also a creatine): white meat (turkey and chicken) and beef
Quality fat: virgin olive oil, seeds and nuts
Fruits and veggies (and supplements) for minerals and microelements since you're going to sweat them out during workouts

You can find more info here: Muay Thai diet


----------



## KabutoKouji

Rob2109 said:


> porridge with honey. .



the food of legends - seriously it is amazing


----------



## Tez3

KabutoKouji said:


> the food of legends - seriously it is amazing



Porridge with salt is traditional. Proper porridge mind not from a packet or carton.
1. Don't use Rolled Oats!! They turn into mush. Use proper ground oatmeal (or steel-cut if you can wait for 20 mins )

2. Ratio is 2 or 3 parts water to 1 part oatmeal (your preference)

3. Boil the water with 1/2 tsp salt.

4. Add oatmeal to water slowly, while stirring - this avoids clumps

5. Remove from heat and cover - there is enough heat left in the pot to finish up. Stir occasionally until the water has boiled off, then transfer to bowls - you'll know the consistency 

6. Add a light splash of COLD milk and optionally, a light sprinkle of salt to taste.

7. Enjoy - this is the traditional and by far the best way to eat porridge!


----------



## KabutoKouji

Tez3 said:


> Porridge with salt is traditional. Proper porridge mind not from a packet or carton.
> 1. Don't use Rolled Oats!! They turn into mush. Use proper ground oatmeal (or steel-cut if you can wait for 20 mins )
> 
> 2. Ratio is 2 or 3 parts water to 1 part oatmeal (your preference)
> 
> 3. Boil the water with 1/2 tsp salt.
> 
> 4. Add oatmeal to water slowly, while stirring - this avoids clumps
> 
> 5. Remove from heat and cover - there is enough heat left in the pot to finish up. Stir occasionally until the water has boiled off, then transfer to bowls - you'll know the consistency
> 
> 6. Add a light splash of COLD milk and optionally, a light sprinkle of salt to taste.
> 
> 7. Enjoy - this is the traditional and by far the best way to eat porridge!



leave it overnight beforehand in a pot with a wet cloth over it too if you can - then all the colloidal comes out


----------



## Tez3

KabutoKouji said:


> leave it overnight beforehand in a pot with a wet cloth over it too if you can - then all the colloidal comes out



I have absolutely no idea what the 'colloidal' is!


----------



## KabutoKouji

Tez3 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what the 'colloidal' is!



haha I was using stupid words for it but I think thats the word for the actual sorta milk/creamy stuff that comes out of the oats themselves, I recently got adult chicken pox, which is REALLY not fun and the only thing that made it bearable was putting oats in a tight and leaving to soak and then rubbing that milky stuff all over me


----------



## Tez3

KabutoKouji said:


> haha I was using stupid words for it but I think thats the word for the actual sorta milk/creamy stuff that comes out of the oats themselves, I recently got adult chicken pox, which is REALLY not fun and the only thing that made it bearable was putting oats in a tight and leaving to soak and then rubbing that milky stuff all over me



LOL, you still have me confused I'm afraid. I've never seen 'milky stuff' come out of oats, at least not the oats I've used. For chicken pox use calamine lotion, works well, used it for my children when they had it.


----------



## KabutoKouji

porridge when you make it with water - after a little bit of soaking the 'water' becomes opaque, that is the stuff which comes out of the actual oats, which I think is called colloidal

Make Your Own Colloidal Oatmeal


----------



## KangTsai

Tez3 said:


> Porridge with salt is traditional. Proper porridge mind not from a packet or carton.
> 1. Don't use Rolled Oats!! They turn into mush. Use proper ground oatmeal (or steel-cut if you can wait for 20 mins )
> 
> 2. Ratio is 2 or 3 parts water to 1 part oatmeal (your preference)
> 
> 3. Boil the water with 1/2 tsp salt.
> 
> 4. Add oatmeal to water slowly, while stirring - this avoids clumps
> 
> 5. Remove from heat and cover - there is enough heat left in the pot to finish up. Stir occasionally until the water has boiled off, then transfer to bowls - you'll know the consistency
> 
> 6. Add a light splash of COLD milk and optionally, a light sprinkle of salt to taste.
> 
> 7. Enjoy - this is the traditional and by far the best way to eat porridge!


I have my oatmeal without salt. Maybe some kimchi but otherwise nothing. I'm also condescending of all this mixing of milk, sugar and other garbage into an otherwise healthy food product.

Great way to branch off of a post by a dead user from 2010.


----------

